# Lotus Notes - Macros or @Commands or @Functions



## eemiller1997 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to figure out something for Lotus Notes 8.5. I have created a html signature I have to insert each time I send an email from a specific shared email box by chooseing More, Insert Signature, choosing Import from File (Text/HTML/Image), changing the files of type to HTML files and selecting my html signature file from my computer, choosing open and then OK. That is a lot of steps. 

I'm wondering if there will be an easier way to do this. Perhaps through some sort of Macro or shortcut I can create, or something else that work better and within Lotus Notes 8.5. I'm not familiar with @Commands or @Functions, so if one of those is the answer, please provide me with a bit of guidance.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

If you insert the signature while you're in a new memo the signature is attached just for that email. However if you go into mail preferences and add the signature there you won't have to constantly map the HTML file each time. 

I'm fairly new to lotus notes but have been supporting it for the last 10 months for a large corporation. I have an HTML signature that I've attached exactly once and it works every time. I know for sure you don't need to mess with any macros or commands to do this. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

I just noticed you're doing this in a group or shared mailbox. I'll look into that and post what I find.


----------



## eemiller1997 (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you had a chance to look into this? Has anyone any other advise to provide?:banghead:


----------

